# I'm without Heaven and a law unto myself



## Thanasoulis

Γεια σας. Πώς θα αποδίδατε αυτή την έκφραση που έβαλα στον τίτλο κατά τη γνώμη σας;
Βάζω τα συμφραζόμενα.

Instead, she presented herself
as the one thing

that she knew Deng Xiaoping
feared most -

a defiant individual.

As she was hustled out of the court,
she shouted,

*"I am without heaven,
and a law unto myself.*

"It is right to rebel."


----------



## ioanell

Just a try: "Δεν προσδοκώ παράδεισο και είμαι ανεξάρτητη / ανεξέλεγκτη / ασυμβίβαστη."


----------



## shawnee

Another try: I would retain the original sense of 'without heaven' as, Δέν έχω παράδεισο. To ioanel's vocab selection for the second part I would add «ασύδοτη».


----------



## Thanasoulis

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις σας.


----------



## velisarius

"I am without heaven" 

Προσπαθώ να μαντέψω τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής.


----------



## ianis

Δεν ξέρω τι εννοεί αλλά νομίζω ότι για τους Κινέζους heaven δεν έχει την ίδια σημασία που έχει στους Χριστιανούς, και την απόδοση Ουρανός θα ήταν καλύτερα. Διότι το κινεζικό Ουρανός υπάρχει σε αντίθεση με τη Γη.

Από το The Taoist I-Ching με σχόλια του φιλόσοφου Liu I Ming:

Heaven creates, develops, brings about fruition and consummation.


Αλλά ίσως εκεί έχει σχέσει με το Confucian "Mandate of Heaven".

Από ό,τι θυμάμαι να διαβάσω σε αλλά κείμενα το κινέζικο heaven μπορεί να είναι πηγή θεϊκής βοήθειας ή πρόνοιας για τους ανθρώπους όπως δηλώνει το Mandate of Heaven.


----------



## ioanell

Μετά την χρήσιμη παραπομπή του ianis και την ερμηνεία του Heaven ως "πηγής θεϊκής βοήθειας", τώρα φαίνεται να βγαίνει κάποιο νόημα και να καταλαβαίνουμε "τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής". Πρόκειται για την Jiang Qing, τη σύζυγο του Μάο, που παραπέμφθηκε σε δίκη από τον διάδοχο Deng Xiaoping ως μέλος της "Συμμορίας των Τεσσάρων". Προφανώς, εδώ η Jiang Qing, βγαίνοντας από το δικαστήριο που την καταδίκασε, δηλώνει ότι δεν διαθέτει "θεϊκή" βοήθεια για να αντιμετωπίσει το καθεστώς Deng, αλλά διαδηλώνει ότι θα είναι ασυμβίβαστη, ότι θα καταγγέλλει τις αυθαιρεσίες του Deng και ότι είναι δικαίωμα για κάποιον να επαναστατεί.


----------



## ianis

Είπα πριν ότι το Mandate of Heaven προήλθε από τους κομφουκιανικούς αλλά από ό,τι διαβάζω στη Βικιπαίδεια το επινόησε τη δυναστεία Zhou, αφού ανέτρεψε τη δυναστεία Shang, για να δικαιολογείται.


----------



## shawnee

All very interesting. Note also, Tian 天” means “sky,” but it can also mean “heaven”.


----------



## ianis

Όπως στα πορτογαλικά, έχουμε μια λέξη για τις δύο έννοιες.

Λέμε ο Πατέρας του Céu και το céu είναι γαλανό.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το κινεζικό Heaven μπορεί να είναι επίσης η τοποθεσία όπου κατοικούν οι θεοί και οι αθάνατοι, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι το ανέφερε με αυτήν την έννοια.

Διότι πρόκειται για μέλος του Κομμουνιστικού Κόμματος έχω αμφιβολίες αν το είπε με θρησκευτική έννοια, θα υπέθετα  πιο πιθανός μια πολιτική ή φιλοσοφική έννοια, όπως εκείνη που ανέφερα πριν, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται. Δεν κατάλαβα επίσης αν αυτά που είπε η κυρία είναι δικά της ή αναφορά κάποιου άλλου.

Ό,τι ανέφερα πρόκειται για χρήσεις της λέξης με τριακόσια ή περισσότερα χρόνια, αλλά η αναφορά, αν δεν είναι από κάποιον άλλον πρόκειται για πολύ πιο πρόσφατο γεγονός. Ίσως έχει σημερινή λαϊκή έννοια.

Πιθανώς το φόρουμ της κινεζικής γλώσσας θα ήταν καλύτερο για την απάντηση.


----------



## ianis

Δεν μπορώ να γράψω εδώ όλα που αναφέρει, αλλά η εισαγωγή από το μυθιστόρημα The Water Margin της έκδοσης Tuttle λέει το εξής: In 1975, in the final gasps of the Cultural Revolution...the Water Margin was surprisingly revived and republished under the guidance of the radical leftists "Gang of Four" led by Mao Zedong's wife, Jiang Qing....with an introductory comment from Mao himself stating that "the guiding principle is that this is about rebelling against corrupt officials, not rebelling against the emperor."

Ίσως σε αυτό το σημείο που έκανε την αναφορά που συζητούμε η κυρία Jiang Qing ταυτίζεται με τούς Outlaws of the Marsh?


----------



## velisarius

It seems her remark is based on a *pun* in Chinese. 和尚打傘——無法無天 - Wiktionary

I found this document, a dissertation by Di Bai, M.A., M.L.S. (presented to Ohio State University):

Desperate because the public ignored her remarks and her demonization, Jiang Qing declared her final defiance: *"Like a monk under an umbrella, I am without law and without heaven."*

_Since the Buddhist monk is bald and, being under an umbrella, can't see the sky, he is "hairless and skyless," a pun in Chinese meaning "without law and without heaven."_

https://etd.ohiolink.edu/apexprod/r...ession=osu1487947908402375&disposition=inline Page 197


----------

